# Temperature Blanket Question



## rotarian1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm thinking of starting a temperature blanket this year, but I have a silly question. As I understand it, you work a row for each day in a color corresponding to the temperature for the day. Now, do people use the temperature at their permanent home? Or the temperature of where they happen to be on a given day? Example - I live in cold Wisconsin, but if I spend a week or two in a warm climate in the middle of winter, do I use the temperature at home,or at my vacation spot ? Seems like a silly question, but it would be odd to have an 80 degree color in the middle of several months of 0-30 degree colors, right !?


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I'll be interested to hear reply's to this. I think, it's your blanket and you get to make the rules...
I'm interested in these blankets and want to hear more about them. I may want to knit/crochet one... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

As was said... it is your blanket... make your own rules.
Seems to me it is a "diary" so it wouldn't be odd to have some days of warm among the cold... and it will remind you of where you were at a given time.
If you get 6 rows per inch, and you do one row a day... it will be about 61" long... a nice size for a couch throw and great memories for it.
Hmmm... I just ordered a set of solids in rainbow colors... Bet I could do one too.... enjoy... and there may be more of us that you've inspired....


----------



## margaret in fl (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is a link that gives a lot of info.
http://thecrochetcrowd.com/crochet-temperature-afghans/


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

rotarian1 said:


> I'm thinking of starting a temperature blanket this year, but I have a silly question. As I understand it, you work a row for each day in a color corresponding to the temperature for the day. Now, do people use the temperature at their permanent home? Or the temperature of where they happen to be on a given day? Example - I live in cold Wisconsin, but if I spend a week or two in a warm climate in the middle of winter, do I use the temperature at home,or at my vacation spot ? Seems like a silly question, but it would be odd to have an 80 degree color in the middle of several months of 0-30 degree colors, right !?


It might be interesting to record temperatures from where you actually are. The blanket could be really interesting with stripes of bright tropical colors among the blues and greys of winter! It would also be fun if you recorded the location of these temperatures and presented it with the blanket. Sounds like an heirloom in the making!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Looks like a very interesting project. You may even want to select a specific time of day although that might not matter with the temperature range.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Do use the warm temperature colours while on holiday. Later it will remind you of your vacation.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

I have the yarn ordered for mine. I had planned on using just my home temperature, but adding in vacation temperatures are also an interesting idea????


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

margaret in fl said:


> Here is a link that gives a lot of info.
> http://thecrochetcrowd.com/crochet-temperature-afghans/


Thanks for the link. If I crochet one I would use the temp from every 3rd, 4th or 5th day so that my blanket doesn't end up too big. It would still give a nice variety of colour changes over the year... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## rotarian1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the wonderful ideas. Now to check my extensive stash to see what colors I can find, and to set up a color chart. Wouldn't it just be too bad if I don't have what I need in my stash and I HAVE to go shopping for yarn ?


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder to do one of these some day. Here is a nice chart to use with description of the day!

The problem I have is that I live in Florida and there is not a great range of temperatures overall. We are usually in the top four and a lot in the 'damn hot' range! 
Maybe I'll start with a Sky Scarf instead - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sky-scarf


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

jmcret05 said:


> Thanks for the reminder to do one of these some day. Here is a nice chart to use with description of the day!
> The problem I have is that I live in Florida and there is not a great range of temperatures overall. We are usually in the top four and a lot in the 'damn hot' range!


Love this chart... thank you! I've saved it....
I was wondering what folks would do without a wide range of temps. I guess you could go with smaller increments to get more variety of colors....
Here, (north Georgia) for the last couple of years we have rarely if ever gone below 20F and only a few times over 100


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> Love this chart... thank you! I've saved it....
> I was wondering what folks would do without a wide range of temps. I guess you could go with smaller increments to get more variety of colors....
> Here, (north Georgia) for the last couple of years we have rarely if ever gone below 20F and only a few times over 100


Maybe we could set a different group of colors indicating what temperature we wish it were instead of the real one! Maybe pick somewhere we would like to be and choose their temperatures. Or, use a color that is 20 degrees cooler than the real temperature. Maybe that is why I haven't put much effort into doing one. :sm20:


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

jmcret05 said:


> Maybe we could set a different group of colors indicating what temperature we wish it were instead of the real one! Maybe pick somewhere we would like to be and choose their temperatures. Or, use a color that is 20 degrees cooler than the real temperature. Maybe that is why I haven't put much effort into doing one. :sm20:


ooooo.... fantasy land is someplace I love to dwell .... you may be onto something here....


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

If you live in a place where there isn't much temperature difference, go on vacation. And buy yarn, of course. ????


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> ooooo.... fantasy land is someplace I love to dwell .... you may be onto something here....


This woman has the best idea yet.

"Lee Wachtstetter, an 86-year-old Florida widow, took her daughter's advice. She sold her five-bedroom Fort Lauderdale-area home on 10 acres and became a permanent luxury cruise ship resident after her husband died." It's $164,000 a year and she has been traveling for 8 years.

I'll bet her temperature blanket would be sensational!


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

jmcret05 said:


> This woman has the best idea yet.
> 
> "Lee Wachtstetter, an 86-year-old Florida widow, took her daughter's advice. She sold her five-bedroom Fort Lauderdale-area home on 10 acres and became a permanent luxury cruise ship resident after her husband died." It's $164,000 a year and she has been traveling for 8 years.
> 
> I'll bet her temperature blanket would be sensational!


Love it ... even if you add another 56K for meds, yarn, incidentals etc... (can you see how quickly I can go there?) 
That's 220K a year... 10 years is "only" 2.2 million... gotta go get my lottery tickets....


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> Thanks for the reminder to do one of these some day. Here is a nice chart to use with description of the day!
> 
> The problem I have is that I live in Florida and there is not a great range of temperatures overall. We are usually in the top four and a lot in the 'damn hot' range!
> Maybe I'll start with a Sky Scarf instead - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sky-scarf


I love your chart ! I was thinking the same thing.... I live in Houston, and would not get any of the really dark colors at the colder end of the spectrum.

I like the idea of the temperature blanket, I just think mine would be pretty boring looking.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Love the chart. But I would get rid of the black, too depressing.

How about inviting your friends and their temperature of the day? Or where you are dreaming of for that day? Or where you would like to visit? Here's another one - learn a new fact about someplace and record that fact, answer, and temperature for that day.

You should get a wide variety and a,wealth of information. In addition, you are helping to ward off Alzeheimer's!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

You can use my 2 a.m. temperature of 67% - Honolulu. 80 during the day. Yesterday it was 26% when I left home.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Teddy bear said:


> You can use my 2 a.m. temperature of 67% - Honolulu. 80 during the day. Yesterday it was 26% when I left home.


Where's "home"?


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Sorry, meant °, not %! My brain must be fried already from the extreme heat!

Chicago. One suitcase filled with a handmade (what else? A Mortal Sin if not handmade) afghan, in addition to 10 pounds of yarn for another one, and almost 3 or 4 pounds of cotton yarn for dish cloths. Was bringing more yarn for another afghan - ran out of physical room - still had 20 to 25 pnds of room to go! And husband thought I suggested first class for his comfort - WRONG! It was for the additional 20 pounds of weight times 2 bags that I could take along. (Plus I "saved" $25 in checked in baggage fees on 1 suitcase. First Class allows 2 bags of 70 each free. It's $25 for one checked bag of 50 pounds. ) 

Aren't I a smart shopper? Next time I need a bigger bag. Husband but his back and hand, so we took smaller bags. See what I gave up? NOT the husband - just more yarn.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you for the information. Look forward to attempting this one day.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

In places where the temperature doesn't change as much (Florida and the Northwest Territories LOL), maybe make your temperature range smaller with the hottest being your usual high with a plus if it goes higher and the lowest temperature at the bottom and then divide the temp range into smaller changes. I hope I am making sense.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

rotarian1 said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful ideas. Now to check my extensive stash to see what colors I can find, and to set up a color chart. Wouldn't it just be too bad if I don't have what I need in my stash and I HAVE to go shopping for yarn ?


Snort. I'm with you rotarian1. I just don't have all those colors in the right weight. What to do? What to do?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Thanks for the reminder to do one of these some day. Here is a nice chart to use with description of the day!
> 
> The problem I have is that I live in Florida and there is not a great range of temperatures overall. We are usually in the top four and a lot in the 'damn hot' range!
> Maybe I'll start with a Sky Scarf instead - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sky-scarf


There is one giving different colours for Australia. Why not use some of these colours but make each one cover a smaller range of temperature so you get more colours?


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

rotarian1 said:


> I'm thinking of starting a temperature blanket this year, but I have a silly question. As I understand it, you work a row for each day in a color corresponding to the temperature for the day. Now, do people use the temperature at their permanent home? Or the temperature of where they happen to be on a given day? Example - I live in cold Wisconsin, but if I spend a week or two in a warm climate in the middle of winter, do I use the temperature at home,or at my vacation spot ? Seems like a silly question, but it would be odd to have an 80 degree color in the middle of several months of 0-30 degree colors, right !?


You might also want to designate the temp at a certain time of day. Being in Wisconsin, the old adage holds very true, "If you don't like the weather, wait an hour, it'll change!" It's 37 right now, but that's the high for today. By noon it's supposed to be closer to 30. :sm16:


----------



## jmburk (Nov 18, 2011)

I started a temperature scarf and plan to use the temp for where I am. I am using the high for each day. It's going to be fun to see how it comes out. I started on Christmas because we had a few days of such warm weather.


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

I did a sky scarf and had to decide at what time of day to pick the color for that day. So, it's up to you, make some kind of decision and your blanket will be beautiful no matter what.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Why not the temperature YOU feel? Happy, one temp. Sad another temperature. Blue, another temp.etc


----------



## Paulaross (Feb 3, 2016)

You can choose any colors you want for your temps, saw one on Facebook yesterday that was a color scheme of blues and grays and it was beautiful


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I would do the maximum for the day. An interesting variation would be minimum, though not as much variation usually.
Wonder if you were away if you could do half the row in your home colour and half in the colour of the place you are in?


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

Fortunately there are no rules in a knife fight (according to Butch Cassidy). I'm setting my temp ranges for where we live here in Colorado. However when we travel this summer into Texas, I may need to add a color or two for those super hot days. Right now I'm thinking about a temperature scarf although a friend of mine is finishing her queen-size blanket this year.


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

Fortunately there are no rules in a knife fight (according to Butch Cassidy). I'm setting my temp ranges for where we live here in Colorado. However when we travel this summer into Texas, I may need to add a color or two for those super hot days. Right now I'm thinking about a temperature scarf although a friend of mine is finishing her queen-size blanket this year.


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

I've never heard of a temperature blanket but I love it!. I think if I was making one for myself I add the rows for warmer weather so it would remind me of the vacation.

Georgia



rotarian1 said:


> I'm thinking of starting a temperature blanket this year, but I have a silly question. As I understand it, you work a row for each day in a color corresponding to the temperature for the day. Now, do people use the temperature at their permanent home? Or the temperature of where they happen to be on a given day? Example - I live in cold Wisconsin, but if I spend a week or two in a warm climate in the middle of winter, do I use the temperature at home,or at my vacation spot ? Seems like a silly question, but it would be odd to have an 80 degree color in the middle of several months of 0-30 degree colors, right !?


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Seems like there would be an awful lot of yarn tails to deal with....


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

Yarn tails? Weave them in as you go or do a Russian join letting one color flow into the next.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

rotarian1 said:


> I'm thinking of starting a temperature blanket this year, but I have a silly question. As I understand it, you work a row for each day in a color corresponding to the temperature for the day. Now, do people use the temperature at their permanent home? Or the temperature of where they happen to be on a given day? Example - I live in cold Wisconsin, but if I spend a week or two in a warm climate in the middle of winter, do I use the temperature at home,or at my vacation spot ? Seems like a silly question, but it would be odd to have an 80 degree color in the middle of several months of 0-30 degree colors, right !?


Knitter's choice. I actually think it would be pretty neat to have an 80 degree day next to a 20 degree day. It would surely be a "record" of the way you spent your year.


----------



## funerallady (Dec 8, 2016)

Of course, in the San Francisco Bay Area you won't need too many colors! I'm starting one tomorrow and decided I only needed 6 colors. We never get those cold, cold temperatures. Or snow. ????


----------



## tacocyn (Dec 31, 2016)

I am doing a blanket started in August. (Advice of a friend who made one. If you start in the summer you will have a nice size blanket started by the time it gets cold and it can cover your legs while working). I made my "key" every 5 degrees. I live in Minnesota so there is a big fluctuation in temps. But I go to the local news channel weather report and print the calendar and then mark the highs for the day. I thought it would be neat to do two one with the highs of the day and one with the lows. Unfortunately not enough time in the day for that. I wanted a big blanket so I put on 400 stitches. I'm a bit behind with visitors and the holidays. But can't wait until down time in Jan to get caught up! Good luck and have fun with it.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

jmcret05 said:


> Thanks for the reminder to do one of these some day. Here is a nice chart to use with description of the day!
> 
> The problem I have is that I live in Florida and there is not a great range of temperatures overall. We are usually in the top four and a lot in the 'damn hot' range!
> Maybe I'll start with a Sky Scarf instead - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sky-scarf


Thanks for the chart!

And Rotarian1, thanks or bringing up the topic.

I think I'll use the chart and just narrow the temperature range. We do usually get a day or two with lows in the teens in the winter. I was thinking of doing a low row and a high row. This week we had a days in a row with a 56 low, 83 high, 49 low, 52 high, 33 low! Too bad I didn't start it already! Guess I need to go to hobby lobby (only 1/2 mile away) and get yarn before tomorrow (the 1st)!!!!!

Tacosyn, marking the calendar is a great idea since I'm sure I won't do it every day.

If I come up with my chart, I wonder about printing it on cloth and make a label to sew on the back!


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

I am working on one for 2016 and use 5 degree Celsius increments. At 0 I use white and then blue and progress to warmer colours. I take the hottest temp for each day. If the temp goes minus I will add white to the colour that corresponds to the plus temp.Will be thicker on those rows but warmer, Lol.
Using #4 worsted and crochet into the "v" rather than the bar.
I made one in 2013 and had to split it in 2. Photo attached and gave it to a couple for Xmas. One row per day and start and end with a fringe on each row. The nice thing is you can separate it anywhere if needed and no unraveling. Single crochet and I use double crochet in black to separate the months
In the photo Jan 2013 starts on the top left to June30. The one on the right starts July 1 to the end of the year on the bottom.
I use the "weather channel" online and get the official temp.
This link can be changed to different locations.
http://www.theweathernetwork.com/ca/weather/historical-weather/british-columbia/port-alberni

Happy New Year and good health!


----------



## Penlady Barb (Jun 6, 2016)

String Queen said:


> If you live in a place where there isn't much temperature difference, go on vacation. And buy yarn, of course. ????


That gives me an idea! I often go out of town to visit, go to collectors shows, etc
I can buy a skein or two of yarn from each location and make a blanket or shawl for each year or three. Hmmm!!


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

arlenecc said:


> I am working on one for 2016 and use 5 degree Celsius increments. At 0 I use white and then blue and progress to warmer colours. I take the hottest temp for each day. If the temp goes minus I will add white to the colour that corresponds to the plus temp.Will be thicker on those rows but warmer, Lol.
> Using #4 worsted and crochet into the "v" rather than the bar.
> I made one in 2013 and had to split it in 2. Photo attached and gave it to a couple for Xmas. One row per day and start and end with a fringe on each row. The nice thing is you can separate it anywhere if needed and no unraveling. Single crochet and I use double crochet in black to separate the months
> In the photo Jan 2013 starts on the top left to June30. The one on the right starts July 1 to the end of the year on the bottom.
> ...


Those blankets/throws are gorgeous... more inspiration for me.... Thanks...


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

arlenecc said:


> I am working on one for 2016 and use 5 degree Celsius increments. At 0 I use white and then blue and progress to warmer colours. I take the hottest temp for each day. If the temp goes minus I will add white to the colour that corresponds to the plus temp.Will be thicker on those rows but warmer, Lol.
> Using #4 worsted and crochet into the "v" rather than the bar.
> I made one in 2013 and had to split it in 2. Photo attached and gave it to a couple for Xmas. One row per day and start and end with a fringe on each row. The nice thing is you can separate it anywhere if needed and no unraveling. Single crochet and I use double crochet in black to separate the months
> In the photo Jan 2013 starts on the top left to June30. The one on the right starts July 1 to the end of the year on the bottom.
> ...


I like your idea of adding the white and separating the months with black.


----------



## Jan J (Oct 12, 2011)

I have not seen the temperature blanket although I think it would be interesting if you live in an area where there is a decent variance in temperatures. There would be too much red for me! I have seen (although I can't put my hands on it right now) a similar project that is based on the sky each day (using different shades of blues, grays, etc). I thought that might be interesting.


----------



## Jan J (Oct 12, 2011)

Oops! Should have kept reading!!! The sky scarf was the project I was referring to!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

rotarian1 said:


> Thanks for all the wonderful ideas. Now to check my extensive stash to see what colors I can find, and to set up a color chart. Wouldn't it just be too bad if I don't have what I need in my stash and I HAVE to go shopping for yarn ?


The problem with either the temperature blanket or the sky scarf in Florida - either would be a range of only about 4 colors or shades with some slim sporatic stripes. But that might be ok.

Thanks for the color chart, BTW.

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Arlene! I think that they are very interesting and on top of that are beautiful. 
With the weather we have been having on the Island this year I think this year's colors will be much different. 

I hope everything is going well with you. I know you are having a 'bad ' winter north of us too.

The snow reminded us of Calgary and we were that much more sure that we were wise to come here. It is pretty darned chilly right now though. I read all your posts and I hope your 2017 is a good year for you and your family. Shirley


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Love this idea. 
I think if it were me, I'd use the colors for the temperature of the place you happen to be at that day. Hope you share a picture of it when you finish it.


----------



## jillyrosemary (Mar 15, 2015)

Mixing it up might be fun. I've never heard of this, but I think it sounds like an interesting project. I don't crochet much, but I might try one of these. Good stash-buster, too!


----------



## Amooozing (Nov 14, 2014)

If I were to make one of these, I think I would do two rows for each day...a low temp and a high temp. That, at least here in the PNW could be very colorful!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Well for me I would not want the colors in purple and blues for the entire blanket, as the thermometer shows on the website. You could even use out door and indoor temps. It really depends on you making your own rules.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

jmcret05 said:


> Thanks for the reminder to do one of these some day. Here is a nice chart to use with description of the day!
> 
> The problem I have is that I live in Florida and there is not a great range of temperatures overall. We are usually in the top four and a lot in the 'damn hot' range!
> Maybe I'll start with a Sky Scarf instead - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sky-scarf


Thank you kindly


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Hohjocello said:


> It might be interesting to record temperatures from where you actually are. The blanket could be really interesting with stripes of bright tropical colors among the blues and greys of winter! It would also be fun if you recorded the location of these temperatures and presented it with the blanket. Sounds like an heirloom in the making!


That is what I Would do . Just my opinion


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

This would be interesting to start tomorrow, to the next new year day


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Never heard of the temerature blanket. That's why I love this forum you learn something new everyday.


----------



## 1GrandmaCindy (Oct 5, 2016)

yarndriver said:


> Yarn tails? Weave them in as you go or do a Russian join letting one color flow into the next.


Why not let the tail ends be fringe? I did a scrap afghan years ago that was a different color each row (crochet) and the yarn ends became the fringe. Yes, going up the sides! My kids still fight over who will get it...hubby said he was going to add to his will to be buried with it! May need to make more?


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

Great ideas and beautiful examples!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Your blanket, you decide, either will be lovely.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

I live in S California and so do not have a wide temperature range. If I were going to do this I think I would set the color changes every 5 degrees F. I like the idea of the sky scarf as well. I know a couple of people who have done these as scarves. Perhaps one could do a winter scarf, a spring scarf, a summer scarf or a fall scarf or it seems like a project might get too long. The good thing about all this is you get to make your own rules. There are all kinds of things one could choose to base the changes on--a mood scarf maybe, or a how my day went scarf. You could use the daily high or the daily low (or both to make more variation in color).


----------



## knitsie (Feb 18, 2013)

I agree, the Sky Scarf looks like lots of fun. I joined and saved the pattern. Maybe I can get my knitting group to join too. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

knit4ES said:


> As was said... it is your blanket... make your own rules.
> Seems to me it is a "diary" so it wouldn't be odd to have some days of warm among the cold... and it will remind you of where you were at a given time.
> If you get 6 rows per inch, and you do one row a day... it will be about 61" long... a nice size for a couch throw and great memories for it.
> Hmmm... I just ordered a set of solids in rainbow colors... Bet I could do one too.... enjoy... and there may be more of us that you've inspired....


I like this thinking as well- diary! But yes, certainly a choice the knitter of the blanket gets to make! As for silly questions- no such thing!


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

I'd spent some time thinking of temperature ranges for my area and the colors to go with them and then I thought about the '365' rows and decided against making it. A 365 row blanket would be awfully long unless you only use a combination of single crochet and half double crochet. Does anyone have a plan to work around this issue?

As far as the initial question, I've heard of others taking a specific year and zip code and create their blanket around some special year in theirs or their loved one's lives.


----------



## GrammaKnits (Jul 15, 2013)

I also live in the Houston area so I made a set of 4 scarves - one for each season. Since I travel at least a couple times a year, including a multi-week trip to New England in the summer, I had some pretty interesting color combinations as I used the temps of where I was at any given time. I decided to make scarves because I don't have a great attention span...these used fewer stitches and were approximately 180 rows in length. Put them in the silent auction at my church fair and each sold for quite a good price. They also were a lot of fun to watch develop - instant gratification! I like that!!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

JTM said:


> Knitter's choice. I actually think it would be pretty neat to have an 80 degree day next to a 20 degree day. It would surely be a "record" of the way you spent your year.


We actually had a big temp change one time that I remember. I remember it because we were down at the coast, a rare thing for me to go away... The day we arrived it was 40 deg Celcius (104F) and the AC in our hired van couldn't cope... The next day it was 19 deg C (66F) and we were very very glad!... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## suefni (Oct 10, 2016)

I agree with others who have said to knit for where you are to remind you of your vacation. The other thing that I was thinking is that a daily knit would not vary much from really cold here in Southern Ontario,. but if I were to do a weekly average I would get to some of the warmer colours and then back to the really cold colours by the end of the year. I would have a good sized and interesting blanket in time for Christmas gifts. Oooh now I'm intrigued! Thank you for asking the question and stirring my thoughts! ????


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Thanks for the reminder to do one of these some day. Here is a nice chart to use with description of the day!
> 
> The problem I have is that I live in Florida and there is not a great range of temperatures overall. We are usually in the top four and a lot in the 'damn hot' range!
> Maybe I'll start with a Sky Scarf instead - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sky-scarf


I think I'd add a row of white for each time it snowed.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

rotarian1 said:


> I'm thinking of starting a temperature blanket this year, but I have a silly question. As I understand it, you work a row for each day in a color corresponding to the temperature for the day. Now, do people use the temperature at their permanent home? Or the temperature of where they happen to be on a given day? Example - I live in cold Wisconsin, but if I spend a week or two in a warm climate in the middle of winter, do I use the temperature at home,or at my vacation spot ? Seems like a silly question, but it would be odd to have an 80 degree color in the middle of several months of 0-30 degree colors, right !?


On vacation days why not do a row of home temp and a pattern row (like yo k2tog k1) across in vacation spot temp.

Also, I'd knit an extra row of white for when it snows.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

dino0726 said:


> I'd spent some time thinking of temperature ranges for my area and the colors to go with them and then I thought about the '365' rows and decided against making it. A 365 row blanket would be awfully long unless you only use a combination of single crochet and half double crochet. Does anyone have a plan to work around this issue?
> 
> As far as the initial question, I've heard of others taking a specific year and zip code and create their blanket around some special year in theirs or their loved one's lives.


If you think an afghan would be too long for an entire year, you could make a seasons blanket and the rows could signify the temperature for spring or summer, etc


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

dino0726 said:


> I'd spent some time thinking of temperature ranges for my area and the colors to go with them and then I thought about the '365' rows and decided against making it. A 365 row blanket would be awfully long unless you only use a combination of single crochet and half double crochet. Does anyone have a plan to work around this issue?
> 
> As far as the initial question, I've heard of others taking a specific year and zip code and create their blanket around some special year in theirs or their loved one's lives.


I have thought about it too. If you use finer weight yarn it may be OK, but, I thought it would work out better to average out the temps of a few days (?3) for every row worked in crochet. That would end up a nice sized blanket, IMO... I'd have to do the math first... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## yarndriver (Aug 24, 2014)

OK now girls and boys, I think I'll make a shawl rather than a blanket or scarf. Logging temps so far: 40 yesterday, 37 today. The plan to put in a white row on days it snows and a dark (black or dark grey) row at the end of the month appeals to me. I guess if it snows on the 31st, that'll be alternating white and dark sts - getting way too complicated. I need a nap.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's a thought: do a double-ended scarf (or blanket). One end for the week's high temp & one end for the week's low. That way you can keep track of the differences your area experiences & one end will be in cooler colors with the other end in warmer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

This pattern has just been posted on the digest (a new topic) http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/daily-temperature-blanket Posted by KroSha
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-441720-1.html#10125336 the link to this topic (asking about size to knit)


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

jmcret05 said:


> Thanks for the reminder to do one of these some day. Here is a nice chart to use with description of the day!
> 
> The problem I have is that I live in Florida and there is not a great range of temperatures overall. We are usually in the top four and a lot in the 'damn hot' range!
> Maybe I'll start with a Sky Scarf instead - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sky-scarf


A scarf or blanket doesn't strictly have to be THAT temperature color chart.

For example, if your climate only varies by 40 degrees from low to high, you can select 10 colors and make your own scale of a color change for every 4 degrees.

I like the sky scarf idea too !!!
.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Here is another current temp blanket topic:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-441720-1.html
___________


----------



## BillieF (Jan 3, 2015)

I was thinking about doing one too but want to have it relate to "something" in my life. So I think I have decided to make a lap blanket recording the temperature on a special 14 day trip I will be taking. I'll use colors that I will be seeing in nature with each degree change a different color. I'll have to do some math to decide how many rows I'll do for each day. I haven't decided yet if I'm going to do it but have been giving it some serious thought????


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

BillieF said:


> I was thinking about doing one too but want to have it relate to "something" in my life. So I think I have decided to make a lap blanket recording the tempreture on a special 14 day trip I will be taking. I'll use colors that I will be seeing in nature with each degree change a different color. I'll have to do some math to decide how many rows I'll do for each day. I haven't decided yet if I'm going to do it but have been giving it some serious thought????


This sounds like a very interesting variation. It's a nice thought to have a finished project that would be in conjunction with your trip. Are you thinking of knit or crochet ???
__________


----------



## BillieF (Jan 3, 2015)

KroSha said:


> This sounds like a very interesting variation. It's a nice thought to have a finished project that would be in conjunction with your trip. Are you thinking of knit or crochet ???
> __________


I'll be knitting the blanket. Not sure what knit stitch I want to use. I have some time to think about it.????


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

BillieF said:


> I'll be knitting the blanket. Not sure what knit stitch I want to use. I have some time to think about it.ð


Did you happen to see this blanket that I posted in December ? It's a simple and easy knit stitch but it resembles crochet.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-440710-1.html

The pattern is for a baby blanket size but is easily adaptable - - it calls for a double strand of yarn, though for a typical temperature blanket, I might use a single strand of yarn and cast on the stitches needed for the width that I wanted.

In your case however, with just 14 days, if you don't mind a thicker blanket fabric, you COULD use use a double strand of yarn, and your blanket would "grow" faster...


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

I gave my niece yarn for a mood scarf. Seven different colors that she can knit based on her mood. I liked that she could decide what each color meant to her, was blue sad or calm?


----------



## BillieF (Jan 3, 2015)

Pretty blanket. Thanks for the suggestion! My mind is so scattered right now as to what to do. Right now I'm thinking that it would be a good blanket to replace the one I have in my car. (DH likes to keep the car colder than I like when we travel????)


----------

